# Anavar intake



## bernardt (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey Brother’s never took anavar before. I got 10mg pills. What MG do I start off with and how many times a day??? Also is it toxic to liver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobs88 (Mar 11, 2019)

My sweet spot is 80-100mg ed.  Some get good results with less.  

Not so much liver toxic but still want to take liver support.  Var will wreak havoc on you lipids tho.


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 11, 2019)

I take 40mg/ED. I tried 50 and 60 and had pretty bad headaches. But don't take that as me blaming var. It could be on that I experienced the headaches due to leg and deadlift days. However, prior to taking it I never got headaches on those days. So go I can't say for certain that was the culprit.  Since backing down to 40 it's not been so bad.


----------



## GearPro (Mar 12, 2019)

Ace_1 said:


> I take 40mg/ED. I tried 50 and 60 and had pretty bad headaches. But don't take that as me blaming var. It could be on that I experienced the headaches due to leg and deadlift days. However, prior to taking it I never got headaches on those days. So go I can't say for certain that was the culprit.  Since backing down to 40 it's not been so bad.



That could be related to blood pressure increases. It would be worth monitoring your BP just to get some idea of where it’s at. High BP is called the silent killer for a reason, it’s not a joke and should be taken seriously. An automatic BP cuff can be purchased at Walgreens or Walmart for relatively cheap. 

Invest in your cardiovascular health as much as you invest in your musculoskeletal health.


----------



## bernardt (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you bro for input


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2019)

It all depends upon your experience and stats. Although I generally use less gear now than I have in the past. For avar you can't go wrong with 40-60mg. Always start low and gradually build up the dose. Perhaps do 20mg pre workout for 1 week and see how you are then up to 30mg for another week and up to 40mg. Many are fine staying at 40mg and get great results. Some need more than others. I used 40mg last time I used avar but next time will probably venture to 60mg as I want to look as good as possible.

It's liver toxic but nothing serious. If you have no liver problems I don't see any harm in running it for 6-8 weeks at the doses I recommended. Just common sense things like no alcohol or other toxic drugs when using it. Also make sure you have a break after using it. I would also recommend the liver protector synthergine when using it. 2ml orally am and pm (4ml per day) is a good dose and will help protect your liver. In addition to that drink lot's of water. One bad thing about avar as mentioned above is it can destroy HDL levels so I would recommend some cholesterol supps when using it such as citrus bergamot.


----------



## mazrim (Mar 18, 2019)

Ace_1 said:


> I take 40mg/ED. I tried 50 and 60 and had pretty bad headaches. But don't take that as me blaming var. It could be on that I experienced the headaches due to leg and deadlift days. However, prior to taking it I never got headaches on those days. So go I can't say for certain that was the culprit.  Since backing down to 40 it's not been so bad.



I was getting headaches quite a bit and had no idea what it was from then looked it up and it seems to be not so uncommon with var. Didn't think it was from that because I've used pretty much all of the other orals and haven't had that issue. Stopped the var and it went away. Also, have to run a lower dose like you.


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Mine always occurred on deadlift max days. So it could be something other than var.  Other days I had no issues


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 18, 2019)

bernardt said:


> Hey Brother’s never took anavar before. I got 10mg pills. What MG do I start off with and how many times a day??? Also is it toxic to liver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't start very high. Many use high doses but see how you feel at a low dose first. Work up your dose through your cycle. If you have good anavar you will feel it at 40mg.


----------



## odin (Mar 21, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Don't start very high. Many use high doses but see how you feel at a low dose first. Work up your dose through your cycle. If you have good anavar you will feel it at 40mg.



:yeahthat:

When I tried 100mg avar I had nasty acid reflux so had to lower the dose. Start really low and make the most of each dose. 60mg is a high dose for me to give an idea. 1st time anavar user I would think no more than 50mg.


----------



## squatster (Mar 21, 2019)

In the 80's I would use at the very most 10 mg.
They were 2.5 mg. From the pharmacy and expensive if you got them from the 2nd or 3rd source.
I grew like mad and got ripped to shreds on that anavar only. 
Cycled that 100 tabs- went up to the 10 mg. In 3 weeks then then Stayed there 2 weeks then tapered down with the time I had pills left


----------



## Thermo (Mar 21, 2019)

Totally agree.  My take, and tha'ts what it is, if you're at high mgs of Anavar (100 mg) - Perhaps its another anabolic you should be choosing.  I've come across those who look phenom, and are on the humblest of dosage. Hard work and diet 1st, then comes the help...


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 23, 2019)

squatster said:


> In the 80's I would use at the very most 10 mg.
> They were 2.5 mg. From the pharmacy and expensive if you got them from the 2nd or 3rd source.
> I grew like mad and got ripped to shreds on that anavar only.
> Cycled that 100 tabs- went up to the 10 mg. In 3 weeks then then Stayed there 2 weeks then tapered down with the time I had pills left



Good 'ol Searle Anavar!  I had some empty bottles of those laying around back in the day.

At my age now I can't mess with Anavar.  The doses you guys are talking about 40mg to 100mg will take your HDL to 0 or close to it.


----------



## LACBodybuilder (Mar 23, 2019)

Based on lipid comments is anyone taking a statin or chlosterol med while they run Var at moderate to higher dosages?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Mar 24, 2019)

LACBodybuilder said:


> Based on lipid comments is anyone taking a statin or chlosterol med while they run Var at moderate to higher dosages?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I take citrus bergamot all year. I double my dose when using var at any dose.


----------



## Victory (Mar 26, 2019)

I like 50mg pre workout.


----------



## LACBodybuilder (Mar 26, 2019)

I've taken 100mg a day for 8 weeks and had no issues from it. However I'd be lying if I said I did bloods to track lipids and hdl and ldl while on. But no acid reflux or headaches and my lipids came back normalish this last physical. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Apr 10, 2019)

LACBodybuilder said:


> I've taken 100mg a day for 8 weeks and had no issues from it. However I'd be lying if I said I did bloods to track lipids and hdl and ldl while on. But no acid reflux or headaches and my lipids came back normalish this last physical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



How long after avar did you have your medical? 50mg avar put my hdl down to 6. That was after 4 weeks use so 100mg for 8 weeks would have killed it off  I have tried higher doses but would get headaches so stick to about 50mg for most orals now.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Apr 11, 2019)

50mg/day does the trick for me 

..may go 75mg/day for the last 3-4wks as i taper down the injectables

i think VAR is underrated for strength, 50-100mg/day to really experience that

yup does crush lipids ..but mine have always bounced right back with walnuts & niacin


----------



## Ryan1007 (Apr 14, 2019)

First run I would go with 50mgs per day split into two doses if you can. It is 17aa so there is some liver toxicity.


----------



## Jim550 (Apr 22, 2019)

I would start with 40-50mg/day spread out throughout the day and go from there.  I personally like running it at about 80mg/day but dont recommend just jumping into that dosage not knowing your previous experience


----------



## GearPro (Apr 23, 2019)

SOUR DIESEL said:


> 50mg/day does the trick for me
> 
> ..may go 75mg/day for the last 3-4wks as i taper down the injectables
> 
> ...



Walnuts and niacin, huh? Never heard that one before, now I’m interested. I suppose I get the walnuts, because they’re high in good fats. How does the niacin play into it?


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Apr 24, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Walnuts and niacin, huh? Never heard that one before, now I’m interested. I suppose I get the walnuts, because they’re high in good fats. How does the niacin play into it?



hey brother.. here you go

WALNUTS:
"Results: In twenty hyperlipidemic patients, two months therapy with 30 grams of walnuts per day
increase in HDL-cholesterol was 6.3 mg/dl which was significant change when analyzed biostatistically"
LINK:
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/6eec/229ced6a7e380949644fedd2e5f22c3f217d.pdf


NIACIN:
"Abstract
OBJECTIVE:
Niacin potently decreases plasma triglycerides and LDL-cholesterol. *In addition, niacin is the most potent HDL-cholesterol-increasing drug used in the clinic.* In the present study, we aimed at elucidation of the mechanism underlying its HDL-raising effect."

"CONCLUSIONS:
*Niacin markedly increases HDL-cholesterol in APOE*3Leiden.*CETP mice by reducing CETP activity, as related to lower hepatic CETP expression and a reduced plasma (V)LDL pool, and increases HDL-apoAI by decreasing the clearance of apoAI from plasma."
LINK:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18669886


.


----------



## grizz (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for posting up the niacin info, hadn't known that before


----------



## jdup2019 (Apr 28, 2019)

bernardt said:


> Hey Brother’s never took anavar before. I got 10mg pills. What MG do I start off with and how many times a day??? Also is it toxic to liver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no less than 50mg per day.  and yes its toxic to liver but the least toxic of all the orals.  so 50mg of anavar is probably 80% lest toxic than say 50mg of dbol.


----------



## SURGE (May 11, 2019)

I want to run it this summer. I plan to use about 50mg. If I get 20mg tabs I will go with 60mg.


----------



## SURGE (May 11, 2019)

jdup2019 said:


> 50mg of anavar is probably 80% lest toxic than say 50mg of dbol.



Reference?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2019)

As posted earlier in the thread I did start avar again and I am using 40mg right now and loving it. Gonna move up to 60mg fairly soon. The only side effect I have had from higher dosed avar has been acid reflux in the past. Obviously it also ruins your HDL levels as well as I posted earlier.


----------



## Concreteguy (May 28, 2019)

You can also control HDL with

Bergamot
Eubicqinol and Krill oil


----------



## montego (May 28, 2019)

Way late to the party.

50mg does me really well unless it's junk


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 1, 2019)

Go big or go home :devil-smiley-029:


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 4, 2019)

50-75 seems My sweet spot, over that the heartburn and cramps become too much


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Jun 4, 2019)

Im running a baby dose of 30mg/day (inspired by by a seth feroce video) along with 350mg test and 800mg primo and a bit of prov.  Point being, if you are running other compounds you can run the var lower.


----------



## kto (Jun 11, 2019)

Use to run 75-100mg in my thirties..in my forties, the onset of headaches and a tight strain behind my neck presumes that high BP is the cause.  Now, I add beet root and cialis to lower my BP while on 50mg of var...


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Jun 12, 2019)

kto said:


> Use to run 75-100mg in my thirties..in my forties, the onset of headaches and a tight strain behind my neck presumes that high BP is the cause.  Now, I add beet root and cialis to lower my BP while on 50mg of var...



Do you take cialis everyday?  Ive been thinking of trying it out preworkout.


----------

